# MSI OC Genie 2 was haltet Ihr davon?



## Gorfindel (11. Juni 2011)

Hy zusammen, 

hab mir heut das 

*MSI P67A-GD53 (B3) Motherboard geholt*
Das ja die OC Genie 2 funktion hat, sprich per Knopfdruck am Motherboard wird unter anderem die CPU übertaktet.

Was haltet Ihr davon, bzw hat schon jemand damit Erfahrung gemacht?

Wie funktioniert das genau? Also Mb vom Netzeil trennen und Knopf drücken?(sry kenn mich damit net sooo aus) oder muss das Mb strom haben bzw angeschlossen sein am NT damit das funktioniert, will da nichts falsch machen^^


Schönes Wochenende Euch allen


grüßle Gorfi


----------



## muehe (11. Juni 2011)

kann man wohl während des Betriebs einfach umschalten 

ich bevorzuge aber manuelles übertakten da jede CPU anders ist und fast immer zu hohe Spannungen eingestellt werden bei solchen OC Features


----------



## Gorfindel (11. Juni 2011)

ok danke schonmal, ja bin auch am überlegen ob ich dan ggf. manuel übertakten werde, bzw muss mich da erst einmal richtig schlau machen  bin da nicht so mit vertraut^^

fals wer tips hat immer her damit


----------



## muehe (11. Juni 2011)

hast du den 2500K ? google einfach mal wirst sicher genug finden


----------



## Gorfindel (11. Juni 2011)

ja hab den 2500k, hab mir dazu auch den Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 geholt damit das ding schön kühl bleibt


----------



## muehe (11. Juni 2011)

Scythe Mugen wär in der Preisklasse schöner aber der Xtreme geht auch


----------



## Gorfindel (11. Juni 2011)

ja der extreme war billiger bei hoh.de^^


----------



## muehe (11. Juni 2011)

günstiger !  billig = minderwertig


----------



## Gorfindel (11. Juni 2011)

ja aber der Xtreme hat ja gute bewertungen^^


----------

